
Domino raises $10.5M in funding for collaborative, reproducible data science - sndean
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/domino-raises-10-5m-in-funding-for-collaborative-reproducible-data-science/
======
benjyclay
I was expecting to get hit by pizza advertising when i clicked this link

------
hyperliner
Domino? Oh boy, we have run out of names.

~~~
bbcbasic
Good enough for Pizza!

~~~
Keverw
Naming seems like the hardest thing now. But yeah, I thought of Pizza too. I
was like "Why would a large corporation with restaurants around the country"
need outside investors at this point.

------
skram
I work here and it's awesome. Check out the careers page, were hiring across
the board!

------
abcampbell
Some smart chaps over there...

